# X-Fi PCIe Titanium Sound Card



## UNIX4ALL (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,

I have a X-Fi PCIe Titanium SoundCard with FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64. I installed audio/oss but it doesnt work, it cant initialize my xfi, it seems that PCIe XFi cards arent supported ...

Any news or chance that it will be supported in the future (far or near?).

Regards.


----------



## gcooper@ (Apr 5, 2010)

Sadly, there isn't (at least none that I know of in the near future). X-Fi is a complicated piece of work and the only opensource operating system to come close to having support on the X-Fi chipset Creative cards is linux, and even that is incomplete.


----------



## UNIX4ALL (Apr 5, 2010)

gcooper@ said:
			
		

> Sadly, there isn't (at least none that I know of in the near future). X-Fi is a complicated piece of work and the only opensource operating system to come close to having support on the X-Fi chipset Creative cards is linux, and even that is incomplete.



Thanks for reply . We will have to be patient for Xfi support on FreeBSD kernel, I hope OSS support trough audio/oss will come sooner.

Regards.


----------

